# cd bloqué dans ibook G4, déjà tout essayé !!



## ptiterak (22 Janvier 2008)

bonjour à tous,

j'ai inséré un cd audio dans mon ibook G4 ("mange-disque")
jusque là pas de souci...il me l'a même importé dans itunes, très bien...
d'ailleurs il continue à le faire, il le reconnait, le lit très bien...
mais il ne veut plus sortir ! quand je veux éjecter, ca fait un bruit mécanique très inquiétant, il essaye de le sortir mais n'y arrive pas, et le cd "remonte" sur le bureau comme si de rien n'était...
j'ai tout essayé
- touche eject enfoncée au démarrage
- utilitaire de disque
- open firmware
(je ne sais pas s'il y a un trou d'éjection pour la technique "trombone" mais je ne crois pas)
je pense que là c'est carrément mécanique, mon lecteur cd ne fonctionne plus pour l'éjection..
alors comment je fais ?! je vous le demande !
je le démonte ?? ou je l'amène au magasin et je paye une fortune ?
merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Jose Culot (22 Janvier 2008)

ptiterak a dit:


> bonjour à tous,
> alors comment je fais ?! je vous le demande !
> je le démonte ?? ou je l'amène au magasin et je paye une fortune ?
> merci d'avance pour vos réponses



Salut...Ça m'est arrivé......Ejecter en tenant l'ouverture vers le bas ...... tapoter et secouer si nécessaire. 
Sur trois ans il m'a fait le coups une seule fois.


----------



## maxpower (20 Février 2008)

Un grand MERCI, ça fait près d'un mois que mon CD était coincé, j'avais tout essayé, cherché des heures sur le net de nouvelles techniques..... sans succès.

Bref j'ai eu la  chance de tomber enfin sur LE post qui va changer ma vie ( je m'enflamme mais je suis vraiment heureux:love: )

Surtout que j'avais un disque dur a installer, un tuner TNT, mais sans CD... ail.

Cette méthode peut paraitre un peu bourine, mais elle marche, j'ai du faire 5 fois l'opération ( j'étais timide sur les premières fois a le secouer et a le renverser) , la 4ème fois le CD est sorti mais j'avais ma main devant... retour dans la boite, la 5ème en pleine confiance, après avoir secouer, taper tendrement le dos de mon bébé, celui ci a fait son pti rototo.


Merci Macgé 

Presque 2 ans et demi pour mon petit ibook.


----------



## maiakovski (13 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

Merci pour ce post "mécanique". C'est tout de même surprenant, cette technique, mais elle vient de sauver un cd audio bloqué depuis une semaine.

Merci.


----------



## redpifou (15 Juin 2008)

Avant de secouer le bouzin, faut feuilleter le manuel de l'iBook.. à une page comprise entre 1 et 999 (désolé j'ai la flemme de le retrouver) il y est décrite la méthode classique du trombonne


----------



## Jourdain (15 Juin 2008)

bonjour, 

Un problème équivalent m'est arrivé il y a 1 mois. Le CD était coincé et l'image n'apparaissait même plus sur le bureau. 

Après avoir redémarré, puis éteint et redémarré, puis enfoncé en tremblant un inefficace trombone, j'ai  finalement  trouvé une solution très simple : aller dans Applications> Utilitaires > Utilitaire de disque. Il le voit. Choisir l'option "éjecter"


----------

